# Hips pop during front kick



## ColTrain

I've recently started Kickboxing last summer, and plan to continue it this summer. Whenever we practice front kicks, it feels like my hip just popped, and excessive use causes it to almost go numb. Is there a stretch or workout I can do to maybe strengthen that area or stretch it out?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Joabbuac

This happens to me too... that numb, achy feeling, normally happens when i haven't done much training for a while. I think just doing some slow soft front kicks at home, i do them against a wall, helps to remind me to pull back my toes too. Doing hip thrusts might do the trick too.


----------

